# 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug! /Neuer PC ist da macht aber Probleme



## Violator (14. Januar 2011)

Schönen guten Tag,

wie im Threadtitel schon geschrieben habe ich nun nach 3 Aldi Rechnern genug von deren Spielereien und möchte mir mein nächstes System selbst zusammen stellen.

Bitte zerfetzt mich nicht gleich aber nach 3 Aldi Rechnern ist mein Wissen über Details und Tiefgang etwas mau  

Hier ist meine momentane Auswahl. -> PC VIO | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wäre schön wenn ihr mal einen Blick drüber werfen würdet und mir gegebenfalls ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge unterbreiten könntet.

Momentan offene Fragen:

1. Wie ihr seht hab ich momentan 2 Netzteile drin. Ich habe mich etwas auf das Corsair eingefahren aber ist das zu übertrieben für das System oder gar schlecht wenn das nicht richtig ausgelastet wird?
Das BeQuiet soll laut Tweak ja auch sehr gut sein allerdings hat mich dieser Absatz etwas verwirrt:

"Hier zeigt sich auch ein kleiner Kritikpunkt, denn beim be quiet! besitzen der PCEe Doppelstrang sowie der 12V EPS 8/4 Pin Anschluss jeweils eine eigene Schiene, die somit maximal bis 18A belastet werden darf.
Wer an PCIe1 (grün) eine GeForce GTX 480 betreibt die gerne auch mal 250 Watt aus dem Netzteil zieht, überlad die 12V Schiene, da sie eben nur mit 18A x 12V also 216 Watt ausgelegt ist. Eine Solche Karte müsste man also über Kreuz anschließen an Grün und Rot, dann baumelt leider aber ein PCIe Kabel wieder sinnlos im PC."

Das Netzteil sollte natürlich auch ein aufrüsten der Graka überstehen..das Corsair hat 7 Jahre Garantie also würde das auch noch im nächsten und übernächsten System Verwendung finden...also was tun??

2. Gibt es andere Komponenten die ihr austauschen würdet?

Eigenschafften für neuen PC:

Der Preis sollte am Ende um die 1000-1200 € liegen. 
Gegen günstiger hätte ich nix aber die Qualität der Teile sollte darunter nicht leiden.

Prinzipiell hätte ich gern etwas flottes und solides, zu laut sollte er auch nicht werden. 

Ich zock gern und das durch alle Genre. Momentan viel Bad Company 2 und für Battlefield 3 sollte der Rechner auch gut ausreichen.
Der "Ultimativen High-End Rechner" brauch ich aber auch nicht unbedingt.

Ja ich hoffe diese "Grund-Infos" reichen erstmal.

Im Voraus schonmal vielen Dank für eure Mühe.

Gruß Vio


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hi! 

Schonmal nicht so schlecht, aber: der 2500K reicht allemal dicke. Das gesparte Geld würde ich in eine potentere Graka wie z.B. die AMD 6950 und einen guten CPU-Kühler wie den Mugen2 oder den Alpenföhn Brocken stecken. Wenn du beim Mobo das AsRock P67 Extreme4 nimmst, kannst du weitere Euronen sparen. Beim NT würde ich entweder zum Antec High Current 520W oder zum Seasonic S/M12 520W 80+Bronze greifen. Beide stemmen das Sys locker PS: Für einen reinen Gaming-Rechner reichen aktuell 4GB RAM dicke aus. PPS: Muss es LianLi sein? Schau dir mal das Lancool K62 an!


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Also als CPU reicht der i5 2500K. MB kannst du dir auch mal das Asus P8P67 oder GA-P67A-UD3 angucken. Achja, wenn du vor hast zui übertakten, dann nimm noch nen Scythe Mugen2 oder ein EKL Matterhorn als CPU Kühler.

Beim NT reichen 550W locker. facehugger hat dir da schon 2 gute genannt.
Ich würde dir aber noch eine weitere Festplatte empfehlen. Bspw. eine Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB.


----------



## Schulkind (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



facehugger schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Schonmal nicht so schlecht, aber: der 2500K reicht allemal dicke. Das gesparte Geld würde ich in eine potentere Graka wie z.B. die AMD 6950 und einen guten CPU-Kühler wie den Mugen2 oder den Alpenföhn Brocken stecken. Wenn du beim Mobo das AsRock P67 Extreme4 nimmst, kannst du weitere Euronen sparen. Beim NT würde ich entweder zum Antec High Current 520W oder zum Seasonic S/M12 520W 80+Bronze greifen. Beide stemmen das Sys locker PS: Für einen reinen Gaming-Rechner reichen aktuell 4GB RAM dicke aus. PPS: Muss es LianLi sein? Schau dir mal das Lancool K62 an!



Da ein Laie wohl wenig mit Übertackten am Hut hat, sollte der Boxed CPU-Kühler doch reichen.


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Wenn der Laie aber nicht übertakten will, dann reicht auch ein i5 2500 und ein H67 Mainboard.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

der 2500K reicht locker wie meine Vorredner schon deutlich gemacht haben. Ich würde beim Netzteil das Cougar CM / CMX oder S Power empfehlen, beim Gehäuse das schon erwähnte Lancool oder zb das XIgmatek Midgard. Beim CPU Kühler den Scythe Mugen II Rev.B und als Brenner den LG oder Pioneer wobei die als Bulkware völlig ausreichen. Da hier ja eine Festplatte mit keinem Wort erwähnt wird würde ich auch zur F3 1TB greifen falls keine aus dem Vorrechner übernommen wird.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



Schulkind schrieb:


> Da ein Laie wohl wenig mit Übertackten am Hut hat, sollte der Boxed CPU-Kühler doch reichen.


Ähem, hier werden nicht nur zum übertakten gute CPU-Kühler empfohlen. Diese kühlen besser und zudem oft viel leiser als der Boxed-Kühler... Diese können unter Last ganz schön nerven Jap, die Festplatte hatte ich ganz vergessen. Man wird halt älter Schließe mich den Empfehlungen der anderen an, nimm die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB!


----------



## cerbero (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Bei einer GTX460Hawk und einem LianLi-Gehäuse nehm ich mal an das der Silenteindruck des Systems auch eine Gewichtung bei der Auswahl hatte. 
Von daher fährt er mit etwas anderem als dem Boxed-Kühler sicher besser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



> Da ein Laie wohl wenig mit Übertackten am Hut hat, sollte der Boxed CPU-Kühler doch reichen.


Wissen tust du es allerdings auch nicht, aber ein leiser und guter Kühler ist durch nix zu ersetzen. Selbst wenn der Boxed am Anfang noch leise sein mag, lassen die mit der Zeit doch ganz schön nach. Auch wenn man sich ein vernünftiges System zusammenstellt könnte man auf den Geschmack kommen wenn es Leistung für umsonst gibt ääh gratis. Alditüten sind ja meist sehr beschrängt im Bios so das man ja selbst im Ansatz kaum was gerissen bekam


----------



## Violator (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Vielen Dank schonmal an Alle für die ganzen Vorschläge!

Das mit dem Übertakten will ich mir mal offen halten..ich bin ziemlich schnell lernfähig und Hilfe in dem Sektor wäre auch vorhanden.

Die Sandys waren halt im Vergleich so günstig das ich gleich den besten genommen hab...da hier aber alle sagen das der i5-2500k reicht scheint der Unterschied doch nicht so merklich groß zu sein als das sich der i7-2600k lohnt?

Grakas hatte ich bis jetzt nur Gforce's und nie Probleme...vielleicht deshalb etwas darauf eingeschossen..ok wenn das mit der CPU sich ändert muß man da nochmal nachbessern. Allerdings empfinde ich das Segment echt als ne Herausforderung..soviele Karten und dann pro Karte auch noch zig Varianten. 
Das System wir in ca. 4 Wochen bestellt werden. Bis dahin kommt vielleicht noch was worauf es sich lohnt zu warten?

Weitere "normale" Festplatten sind zu genüge vorhanden.

Das mit dem extra Kühler ist gebongt!
EDIT/: Wenn ich schon nen extra Kühler nehme..wie wäre es dann gleich mit ner Wasserkühlung? (nur ein Gedanke)

Das Lian Li fand ich sehr schick und der eSata Anschluß ist ganz praktisch für mich da ich dank Aldi auch einige externe Platten hab die ich damit verwenden könnte. Das Lancool ist aber auch net schlecht...mh ich werd ihr noch was überlegen..

Das Board...nächste baustelle  hab schon gelesen das die AsRock sehr gut sein sollen..

Wie gesagt schonmal Vielen Dank an alle! 
Ich freue mich über weitere Anregungen.


----------



## facehugger (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Perfomance-Überblick zum i5 2500K:

Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

Wie du siehst, nehmen sich i7 2600K und i5 2500K nicht viel (außer im Preis), schlagen sogar in den Games meist Intels Sechskerner i7 980X


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



> Das System wir in ca. 4 Wochen bestellt werden. Bis dahin kommt vielleicht noch was worauf es sich lohnt zu warten?


Jepp, bis dahin würde man auch mehr wissen über die neue GTX 560 die ja die Tage kommen soll. Das mit ASRock stimmt, die haben gut zugelegt wobei ich bisher nie Probleme mit denen hatte.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Auch ich habe eine (unbegründete) Abneigung gegen Asrock, die allerdings auf traumatische Erlebnisse in der späteren Jugend zurückzuführen sind  was nun doch schon etwas zurückliegt...

Asrock ist in der Tat schon lange nicht mehr das Second-Hand-Lager von ASUS, die haben sich richtig gut gemacht, und v.a. das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist 

Schau Dir mal diese an:
Einsteigermodell: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
mehr Features: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Softy


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

ZUm Thema Wasserkühlung: WEnn du eine CPU-only Kühlung haben willst, dann nimm eine Corsair H70.
WEnn du Graka+CPU kühlen willst, solltest du 350-400EUR einrechnen.


----------



## tigra456 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hallo.

Ich würde dir zu unten aufgeführten Marken-Artikeln raten.
Hat sich auch bei meinem System bewährt und was Garantie und
Qualität angeht, kannste gerne mal Corsair und EVGA googeln 

*CPU*
Ich würde den 2600K nehmen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. 


*Board *
würde ich mir (wenn übertakten mal n Thema wird) nen 
EVGA P67 SLI
oder ein vergleichbares ASUS anschauen

(EVGA bissl teurer aber überragende Qualität und 1a Support, je nach Modell gibts sogar Lebenslange Garantie mit Austausch [10 Jahre])

*Arbeitsspeicher*
Corsair Vengeance DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C8)

Vorteil - Hohe MHZ, gut zu übertakten, recht niedrige Latenzen und der Preis ist noch Okay

*Netzteil*
Genau richtig
*
Kühler* ist erst mal egal, da du erst mal mit dem normalen Werten sehr weit kommst. Mit 96 Watt TDP kann man den Kühler auch bei übertakten lassen.

*Grafikkarte *
Gute Wahl

Anmerkung 
(Wenn dir 5 Schrauben wechseln nicht zu viel ist, später dann
kauf eine EVGA oder Zotac im Referenzmodell und rüste den Arctic Cooling Accelero Extrem Plus Kühler später nach. Bei den Herstellern erlischt da die Garantie beim Kühlerwechsel nicht  )
*
Gehäuse*
Egal, Hauptsache 

1x Frontlüfter rein
1x Deckel hinten oben rein/raus
1x hinterm CPU-Kühler raus

und das Netzteil sollte einen eigenen Luftstrom haben.


*Kostenrechnung*

CPU                  300 EURO
BOARD              200 EURO (ca.)
RAM                 125 EURO
GRAFIK (EVGA)   160 EURO (Gibts verschiedene Kühlermodelle, mal gucken)
ACCELERO Kühler 50 EURO (könnte man erst mal weglassen)
CORSAIR FORCE  190 EURO (1x 60/80 GB reichen + ne normale HDD)
CD/RW              22 EURO
CPU Kühler         37 EURO
Gehäuse            145 EURO (man könnte sparen/anderes Modell)
netzteil              140 EURO
Wireless             29 EURO
Blende               5 EURO
_________________________
Gesamt             1403 EURO
Gruß


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ich wüsste nicht, welchen Vorteil das EVGA P67SLI gegenüber einem Asus P8P67 bringt.
Außerdem ist es bei SB nicht mehr nötig, dass der RAM hohe MHz hat, da er auch nur über den Multi übertaktet wird.

Und was soll er mit einem 140EUR NT?


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ich schließe mich da derknoben an. 

@TE: Die bisherige Zusammenstellung ist vom Preis--Leistungsverhältnis sehr viel besser.

Softy


----------



## Violator (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Also hier mal eine etwas veränderte übersicht: PC VIO NEW | Geizhals.at Österreich

Bei dem Kühler hab ich jetzt den Alpenföhn genommen weil der mir optisch besser gefällt..wenn der dem Mugen in nichts nachsteht OK oder?

@Wasserkühlung wenn erstmal nur CPU..Corsair H70 ist vorgemerkt.

@Board
Da ich jetzt das LianLi erstmal zur Seite hab und Lancool keinen Front eSata hat hab ich bei dem MSI einen externen eSata mehr als bei den asRocks..

@NT 
da hab ich jetzt das Seasonic und ein be quiet zur engeren Auswahl. Hat einer von euch erfahrung bezüglich der Lautstärke?


----------



## sfc (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Die neueren Be Quiets sind eigentlich alle aus den anderen Komponenten nich raushörbar. Bei den alten Serien war das noch etwas anders. Mein Dark Power P6 beispielsweise ist zwar nicht wirklich laut, aber weil es etwas schleift, konnte man das schon immer im Idle raushören. Hab derzeit das Dark Power P9 verbaut und ein aktuelles Pure Power bei meinen Eltern im Rechner montiert. Beide hört man nicht. Bei der Straight Power Serie wird es sicher nicht ander sein. Zur Seasonic Lautstärke kann ich dir nachts sagen, würd trotzdem das BQ! nehmen, weil das 80+ Silber hat und das Seasonic nur Bronze. 
Ich würde dir auch zu einer stärkeren Grafikkarte raten. Nimm den 2500er statt des 2600ers und kauft dafür ne GTX470 oder warte auf die GTX560. Da hast du mehr von. Bei der 470 macht die Super Overclock von Gigabyte einen guten Gesamteindruck. Zur 560er kann man noch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Das Xigmatek Midgard sagt nicht zu? Das hat einen Frontanschluss für eS ATA. Ansonsten sieht die Zusammenstellung gut aus. Leise sollten beide eigendlich sein, wenn würde ich das Seasonic vorziehen habe jetzt aber grad kein Testbericht zur Hand. Da könnte man notfalls mal Google fragen oder es gibt hier noch jemand einen Kommentar ab.


----------



## Softy (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Der Nordwand-Kühler besitzt in etwa die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der Mugen2, nur halt ein bisschen teurer.

Laut Tests ist das beqiet v.a. unter Last leiser als das Seasonic.

LG --- Softy


----------



## der_knoben (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Beim NT kannst du dir auch mal das Antec High Current Gamer 520W angucken.
Bei der Graka könntest du dir auch nochmal nach mehr umgucken. Powercolor HD5870 PCS+, Gigabyte GTX470OC bspw.
Der Rest i.O.


----------



## Obsinnu (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Also ich hab mir das jetzt auch mal durchgelesen und das schaut gut aus. 

Und die H70 kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Violator (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Xigmatek Midgard sagt nicht zu?


 
Ne nicht so.. da ist mir ehrlich gesagt zuviel Orange drin 

Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen doch etwas mehr Geld auszugeben.

Aktuell siehts so aus: ULTIMA | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hi,

ich finde dass das schon ganz gut aussieht, auch wenn MSI nicht der Brett-Hersteller erster Wahl für mich wäre . Aber es gibt noch keine Tests zu diesem Board, es besteht also die Möglichkeit, dass es auch ok ist.

Wenn Du noch ein paar Tage warten kannst, am 25.1. kommt die GTX560 wahrscheinlich in etwa zum dem Preis der GTX470 soc. Da würde ich erste Tests abwarten und ggf. dann eher zu dieser greifen. 

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## Violator (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ja den Test der GTX560 werd ich noch abwarten können. 
Bestellung soll in den nächsten 4 Wochen erfolgen. 
Vielleicht gibts bis dahin ja auch noch mehr Tests über die Boards.


----------



## Softy (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Steht der Entschluss i7 statt i5 schon?

Wie schon gesagt, die Gaming-Performance ist nur geringfügig höher, bei manchen Games liegt der i7-2600k sogar hinter dem i5-2500k.

Schau mal hier: The Sandy Bridge Review: Intel Core i7-2600K, i5-2500K and Core i3-2100 Tested - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Softy


----------



## Violator (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Mh ja ich weiß beim Gaming nimmt sich das wirklich fast nix..aber der i7 hat halt Hyper Threading und ausserhalb der Games dürfte man das ja merken.
Aber gut den Punkt kann ich ja bei der Bestellung nochmal überdenken..entweder ich spar mir dann 100eus oder eben nicht


----------



## Violator (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

So ich mal wieder 

Also: ULTIMA | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Passt das?

Hab jetzt anstatt die 470 soc die 560 rein und doch den i5  Ja ich weiß bin etwas sprunghaft aber das Teil soll dann am ende auch 100% zufrieden stellen.

Ich bekomme fast alles hier zu nem guten Preis bestellt.
Welchen von den DVD-Brennern kann ich den nehmen. (Win7 64Bit)

https://shop.vv-computer.de/shop/browse/1124-SATA

oder hier:

DVD-Brenner - DVD - Laufwerke | Medien - Hardware - VibuOnline - Ihr Online

Falls da nix gescheites dabei ist was ist sonst gut?

Und brauch ich für die SSD eigentlich noch son speziellen Einsatz um die im Gehäuse fixiert zu bekommen?


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hi!

Das sieht schon sehr gut und sehr schnell aus 

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich ändern, ist aber mehr Geschmackssache.

- die GTX560 ist im Referenzdesign bereits sehr leise, daher würde ich diese Karte nehmen:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5

- Board eher ASUS oder Asrock

Brenner würde ich diesen nehmen:
LG Electronics GH22NS50

LG --- Softy


----------



## Violator (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Aber das MSI hat doch in dem Test 1A Abgeschnitten..?!

MSI P67A-GD65 im PCGHX-Test: gutes Mainboard mit optimalem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis -


----------



## STSLeon (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Wenn MSI die Probleme mit EFI behoben hat, spricht nichts gegen das ausgewählte Board. Auch ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung top, kann man bedenkenlos so kaufen


----------



## Softy (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



Violator schrieb:


> Aber das MSI hat doch in dem Test 1A Abgeschnitten..?!
> 
> MSI P67A-GD65 im PCGHX-Test: gutes Mainboard mit optimalem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis -



Es spricht nichts gegen das MSI-Brett, wie schon gesagt, ist eher Geschmackssache, ich hab da son nen Asus-Tick  

LG --- Softy


----------



## Violator (11. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Also dann...an dem Tag als ich gerade die Bestellung abschicken wollte kam die Nachricht über die eventuell defekten Sata's an den Mainboard's. Wie ich eben gerade gesehen habe sind nun die B3's verfügbar?!?

Momentane Zusammenstellung:

Ultima Bestellung | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gibt es was neues das einen Austausch einer dieser Komponenten befürworten würde? Die Liste ist ja nun schon ein paar Tage alt 

Bezüglich des Mainboards..hat MSI noch die Bios Probleme? Oder ist das hinfällig?

Gott ich will endlich bestellen


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Sehr gute Zusammenstellung. Beim NT könntest du noch etwas sparen, aber das ist ja Ansichtssache...
Zu den Bios-Problemen von MSI kann ich nichts sagen. Wenn es dich so in den Fingern juckt, dann nimm halt Asus oder AsRock:

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

So weit ich weiss ist das Problem wohl aus der Welt, nur die Lüftersteuerung soll immer noch grobschlächtig sein. Aber das ASRock ext.4 würde ich als Alternative nehmen.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Prima Zusammenstellung  Kannst du so bestellen.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ich würde es so kaufen, sehr gut.


----------



## Violator (12. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

OK. Dann werde ich das im laufe des Tages so bestellen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Violator (16. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Da jetzt auch das Asus Board verfügbar ist und ich doch auf die externen eSata's verzichten kann, da ich ja eins im LianLi hab, habe ich mich in letzter Sek. nochmal umentschieden und eben gerade das bestellt:

FINALE | Geizhals.at EU

Inkl. Versand bei HWV alles zusammen für 996,73 €


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ist weiterhin gut.


----------



## Softy (16. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Sehr schönes System  Berichte mal wie's läuft. Falls es läuft 

Softy


----------



## Violator (16. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



Softy schrieb:


> ..Berichte mal wie's läuft. Falls es läuft


 
Ich geb dir gleich "falls".. 

Aber ja..sobald alles hier ist, zusammengebaut ist und natürlich sofort rund läuft, werde ich berichten.


----------



## Violator (19. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Sooo..gestern ist alles angekommen..per Vorkasse bei HWV am Mi bestellt und am FR wars schon da..Top!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Wie, und noch nicht fertig? Ist der Bastelkleber ausgegangen?. Dann mal viel Spass beim schrauben


----------



## Softy (19. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

... und wenn's anfängt zu qualmen, hol schnell die Cam zum mitfilmen


----------



## Violator (30. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Am Montag aufgebaut, angeschalten..läuft...TurboModus an, Win7, Treiber installiert...läuft..LeistungsBewertung gemacht Bluescreen...überall geschaut, CPU, RAM, Grakaleistungstest nix auffälliges gefunden auch unter Volllast schafft er es net über 50 Grad, Windows Update gestartet..Bluescreen No. 2..nochmal geschaut wieder nix gefunden. Windows Update Versuch No2..läuft...LeistungsBewertung No2...läuft...bis jetzt keine weiteren Probleme..

Kann es sein das der Bluescreen nachwirkungen sind wenn man im Bios F10 zum Exit benutzt?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. März 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



Violator schrieb:


> Kann es sein das der Bluescreen nachwirkungen sind wenn man im Bios F10 zum Exit benutzt?



Nee,
F10 is doch nur für "save settings and exit" ....


----------



## Violator (6. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

HILFE!

Ich habe leider immer mal wieder nen Bluescreen. Ich kann es aber nicht reproduzieren. Mal kommts, mal läuft das System Stunden ohne Problem.

BadCompany2 hatte ich immer wieder nen Hänger. Erst wird der Bildschirm schwarz dan flackert er schwarz-weiß wie ein Strobelight dann bleibt er weiß..Spiel läuft aber weiter...ok das konnte ich googlen und liegt wohl an nem fehler bei der gtx 560...man soll wohl erstmal msaa anstatt csaa nehmen..hab ich getan und teste jetzt mal weiter...

Vorhin FurMark laufen lassen. Benchmar Preset: 720 BOOOM Bluescreen...PC neugestartet Furmark wieder angeworfen, Test erneut gestartet läuft durch...dann den Preset: 1080..läuft...dann 30-40 min Burn-In Test laufen lassen auf 1920X1080 8xMsaa..läuft..ich glaub höchstens 68 C

Hier habe ich grad Prime95 laufen lassen, da ist was stehen geblieben wie ihr auf dem Screen sehen könnt..

CPUZ ist auch angehängt..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Benutz mal nur einen RAM Riegel.


----------



## Violator (6. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hier noch ein paar Infos...


----------



## Softy (6. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Stelle mal die Command Rate im BIOS von [1T] auf [2T] und schau mal ob sich was ändert.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## Violator (7. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle mal die Command Rate im BIOS von [1T] auf [2T] und schau mal ob sich was ändert.
> 
> Gruß --- Softy



Ist das DRAM Command Mode? Ich kann hier Auto-1-2-3 wählen... Oder wo finde ich das?


----------



## Violator (8. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Also ich habe jetzt die Einstellung (ich hoffe das war die richtige??) mal verändert und teste weiter..

Prime95 hab ich dann nochmal laufen lassen..lief 3 Stunden ohne Problem dann ist ein Thread abgebrochen die anderen liefen weiter..

Crysis 2 schmiert aber leider immernoch laufen ab...


----------



## Softy (8. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Die Command Rate sollte dort im BIOS zu finden sein, wo auch die Latenzen eingestellt werden. Schau mal bei CPU-Z (reiter Memory) ob dort jetzt 2T steht.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Violator (8. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ok mach ich dann heute Abend..bin grade bei der Arbeit...vielen Dank erstmal!


----------



## Softy (8. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hast Du alle aktuellen Treiber drauf? V.a. Grafik und Chipsatztreiber von der jeweiligen Herstellerseite?

Wie lange hast Du memtest laufen lassen? Das sollte mindestens mehrere Stunden laufen.

Gab es schon mal einen Bluescreen? Startet der Rechner ohne Vorwarnung neu? Oder sind es nur Freezes? Falls ein BSOD kommt, fotografiere diesen ab und poste ihn hier.

MfG --- Softy


----------



## Violator (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Also in CPU-Z steht jetzt T2

Gestern war ich ca. 5 Stunden am Rechner..hab BFBC2 gezockt usw...alles ohne ein Problem..

Heut Morgen mach ich den PC an und jetzt spinnt er nur noch..3 Bluescreens..dann gehen hier Fenster auf von wegen Explorer funktioniert nicht mehr und es wird nach einer Lösung gesucht und Explorer wird neu gestartet..


----------



## Violator (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Vor umstellung der Command Rate hatte ich noch solche:


----------



## Softy (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hi,

hier gibt es von Simpel 1970 ein How-to für die Bluescreen-Auswertung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-bluescreen-wie-jetzt-weiter.html#post1595813

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Violator (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

In dem Ordner sind 2 solcher Dateien..Ergebnisse:



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\032811-17238-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c5e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e9be50
Debug session time: Mon Mar 28 17:49:56.337 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:08.290
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {22, 2, 0, fffff80002c5f36d}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+2ed )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000022, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
    bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
    bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80002c5f36d, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002f060e0
 0000000000000022 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+2ed
fffff800`02c5f36d 418a442422      mov     al,byte ptr [r12+22h]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88003185620 -- (.trap 0xfffff88003185620)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff88003185830 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88003185848
rdx=fffffa8008fa3a7e rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80002c5f36d rsp=fffff880031857b0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8a006c80140 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po cy
nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+0x2ed:
fffff800`02c5f36d 418a442422      mov     al,byte ptr [r12+22h] ds:00000000`00000022=??
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002ccf469 to fffff80002ccff00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031854d8 fffff800`02ccf469 : 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000022 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`031854e0 fffff800`02cce0e0 : fffff800`02e5c5e0 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00010000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03185620 fffff800`02c5f36d : fffffa80`06725740 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02e735b8 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260
fffff880`031857b0 fffff800`02d18a76 : fffffa80`067f3ae8 fffff8a0`00000002 fffffa80`067f3ed0 fffff880`03185830 : nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+0x2ed
fffff880`03185960 fffff800`02c98afd : fffffa80`067f3ac0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f64180 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1a6c4
fffff880`031859a0 fffff800`02cd81bc : ffffffff`ffb3b4c0 fffffa80`067f3ae8 fffffa80`067f3ac0 00000000`00000000 : nt!ExpWaitForResource+0x8d
fffff880`03185a10 fffff880`0124d5d3 : 00000000`c00000d8 fffff8a0`06c80010 fffffa80`067bf7e0 fffffa80`00000001 : nt!ExAcquireResourceExclusiveLite+0x14f
fffff880`03185a80 fffff880`012e9560 : fffffa80`067bf7e0 fffff800`02e735a0 fffff8a0`06c80010 00000000`00000009 : Ntfs!NtfsAcquireExclusiveFcb+0x73
fffff880`03185ad0 fffff880`012c338f : fffffa80`067bf7e0 fffff8a0`06c80140 fffff8a0`06c80010 fffffa80`0910d180 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonClose+0xa0
fffff880`03185ba0 fffff800`02cdd161 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`012c3200 fffff800`02ed5101 fffffa80`00000003 : Ntfs!NtfsFspClose+0x15f
fffff880`03185c70 fffff800`02f73166 : 000001a8`24948b48 fffffa80`06725680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`06709040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`03185d00 fffff800`02cae486 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`06725680 fffff880`02f6efc0 3344247c`89000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03185d40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03186000 fffff880`03180000 fffff880`03185660 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+2ed
fffff800`02c5f36d 418a442422      mov     al,byte ptr [r12+22h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+2ed

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+2ed

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!IoBoostThreadIoPriority+2ed

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## Violator (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\032811-17144-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02c0c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02e49e50
Debug session time: Mon Mar 28 17:46:59.659 2011 (UTC + 2:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:56.002
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 34, {50830, fffff88003193478, fffff88003192cd0, fffff80002c8718c}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+17c )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

CACHE_MANAGER (34)
    See the comment for FAT_FILE_SYSTEM (0x23)
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000050830
Arg2: fffff88003193478
Arg3: fffff88003192cd0
Arg4: fffff80002c8718c

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff88003193478 -- (.exr 0xfffff88003193478)
ExceptionAddress: fffff80002c8718c (nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x000000000000017c)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffff88003192cd0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88003192cd0)
rax=7866744e0216000d rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa80071300c8
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=fffffa80071300c0 rdi=fffffa8006706040
rip=fffff80002c8718c rsp=fffff880031936b0 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff78000000008  r9=0000000000000000 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff80002df6e80 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa8006706148
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x17c:
fffff800`02c8718c 4c8938          mov     qword ptr [rax],r15 ds:002b:7866744e`0216000d=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - Die Anweisung in 0x%08lx verweist auf Speicher 0x%08lx. Der Vorgang %s konnte nicht im Speicher durchgef hrt werden.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002eb40e0
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+17c
fffff800`02c8718c 4c8938          mov     qword ptr [rax],r15

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+17c
fffff800`02c8718c 4c8938          mov     qword ptr [rax],r15

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x34

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002c3fa6e to fffff80002c8718c

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031936b0 fffff800`02c3fa6e : fffffa80`0b412900 00000000`00000022 fffffa80`0711fc00 fffff880`00db8300 : nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+0x17c
fffff880`03193750 fffff800`02c939e5 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00004000 fffffa80`090a1684 ffffffff`ffffffff : nt!KiAcquireFastMutex+0x4e
fffff880`03193790 fffff880`012c58cb : fffffa80`0b412930 fffff880`00db6620 fffffa80`0b412930 fffffa80`0b412930 : nt!ExAcquireFastMutex+0x45
fffff880`031937c0 fffff880`00db723f : fffff880`03193970 fffffa80`0b5034d0 fffff880`03198000 00000000`00000002 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdClose+0xcb
fffff880`031938c0 fffff880`00db56df : fffffa80`08ec9b60 fffffa80`0b5034d0 fffffa80`07156c00 fffffa80`0b5034d0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x24f
fffff880`03193950 fffff800`02f9140e : fffffa80`0b412930 fffffa80`0904f8e0 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`08ec9b60 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcf
fffff880`031939b0 fffff800`02c830b4 : 00000000`00000011 fffffa80`0b412930 fffffa80`067014b0 fffffa80`0670f790 : nt!IopDeleteFile+0x11e
fffff880`03193a40 fffff800`02c6dc91 : fffffa80`0b412930 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0xd4
fffff880`03193aa0 fffff800`02c7155c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0689c010 00000000`00000000 : nt!CcDeleteSharedCacheMap+0x2fd
fffff880`03193b10 fffff800`02c71d60 : fffff880`041d8d00 fffff880`03193c18 00000000`00000000 fffff800`00000000 : nt!CcWriteBehind+0x5bc
fffff880`03193bc0 fffff800`02c8b161 : fffffa80`0670aab0 fffff800`02f77504 fffff800`02e83140 fffffa80`00000000 : nt!CcWorkerThread+0x1c8
fffff880`03193c70 fffff800`02f21166 : 00000001`0000095d fffffa80`06706040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`066ed040 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`03193d00 fffff800`02c5c486 : fffff880`02f64180 fffffa80`06706040 fffff880`02f6efc0 0000000f`0000c1b3 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03193d40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03194000 fffff880`0318e000 fffff880`031939b0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+17c

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88003192cd0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x34_nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+17c

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x34_nt!KeWaitForSingleObject+17c

Followup: MachineOwner
---------


----------



## Softy (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Das sieht nach einem Treiberkonflikt aus. Aber da weiß unser Bluescreen-Oberguru  Simpel1970   hier im Forum mehr. Schreib ihm am besten mal ne PN.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Stopfehlermeldungen der Bluescreens sehr verschieden sind!?

Überprüfe deinen RAM mit Memtest86+ auf Fehler. Boote Memtest über einen USB Stick (USB-Key Version) oder über eine CD (Bootable ISO) und lasse den test mind. 3-4 Stunden laufen.

Werden dort keine Fehler gefunden, probiere den Vorschlag von Quantenslipstream aus und lasse das System mit nur einem RAM laufen (beider Riegel einzeln ausprobieren).

Was für eine Firewall- und Virensoftware ist installiert?


----------



## Violator (10. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ja die Bluescreens sind sehr unterschiedlich.

Ok dann probiere ich das mit Memtest heute mal aus.

Firewall keine..also die von Windows halt und Virenscanner AntiVir.

EDIT: Kurz nachdem ich das hier geschrieben hatte kam folgende Fehlermeldung..sowas war bisher auch noch nicht..

EDIT2: Bis jetzt hatte ich es mal 40 min laufen lassen..keine Fehler..ich lass es später aber noch länger laufen.

Was auch noch nicht geht ist das ich meine externen esata Festpaltten nicht hotplug mäsig verbinden kann...da gibts n freez, sobald der Ordner viel Inhalt hat bekommt er das nicht fertig geladen..wenn ich die Teile über USB anschließe gibt es keine Probleme..


----------



## Violator (10. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

So habs mal jetzt über 4 Stunden laufen lassen...keine Fehler oder?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

So ist es...keine Fehler.

An welchem Port (welche Farbe) hast du die Systemplatte angeschlossen? Wenn die an einem dunkelblauen SATA-Port des Motherboards hängt, schließe sie an einen der beiden grauen Ports an.



> Was auch noch nicht geht ist das ich meine externen esata Festpaltten nicht hotplug mäsig verbinden kann...da gibts n freez, sobald der Ordner viel Inhalt hat bekommt er das nicht fertig geladen..wenn ich die Teile über USB anschließe gibt es keine Probleme..



ESATA hast du über ein Slotblech, welches verlängert an einem internen SATA Port hängt? Wenn ja, an welchem Port hängt diese?

Schaue im Bios ins Menü "Advance" -> "SATA Configuration" und schreibe uns auf, was dort alles eingestellt ist (oder mache ein Foto).

Was für eine Festplatte hast du als Systemplatte?


Edit: Wenn das Foto von Post #47 noch aktuell ist, hängt die Systemplatte auf einem grauen Intel-6GB-Port. Schaue dann bitte noch im Bios nach "Sata Configuration", ob der Port mit "AHCI" eingestellt ist (was standardmäßig eingestellt sein sollte).


----------



## Violator (10. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ich hab Fotos gemacht:

Die Systemplatte ist eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
Die Externen sind 2 Medion Platten von Aldi

Auf dem Foto vom Bios ist unten beim 6er Sata auch HotPlug aktiviert..sieht man auf dem Foto nicht mehr..

Foto vom Board: Die Systemplatte und der Brenner sitzen in den grauen. Ich hab wie du gesagt hast die esata einmal über ne Blende hinten raus und an meinem LianLi ist oben ein weiterer esata Anschluß..

Vorhin hab ich zum Testen mal GTA4 installiert..sobald das Intro vorbei ist und man im Auto sitzt und losfahren soll ruckelt das so extrem als würde man es versuchen auf nem Amiga laufen zu lassen. Frame 10-15 sek Pause nächster Frame..an Grafikeinstellungen hab ich alles von ganz unten bis ganz oben versucht...vielleicht hilft die Info ja


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Schließe die Anschlüsse für die ESata Geräte an die Dunkelblauen Anschlüsse an.
Installiere für die dunkelblauen Marvell Ports folgende Treiber: Marvell drivers (Marvell MV-91xx (88SE91xx) -> Drivers Version 1.2.00.1002 WHQL)

Schließe testweise das DVD Laufwerk ab, ob das irgendeine Veränderung bringt.
Mache von der Systemplatte ein Screenshot von CrystalDiskinfo.

Teste das System mit nur einem RAM Riegel (beide einzeln testen). Berichte, ob es merkliche Unterschiede macht.


----------



## STSLeon (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hast du den Rechner auch richtig zusammen gebaut? Abstandhalter für das Mainboard verwendet?


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

@simpel1970

Ok werd ich heute Abend alles machen.

@STSLeon 
Das hoffe ich doch 
Abstandshalter sind schon im Gehäuse verbaut gewesen..
Bei den Bildern vom Innenraum kann man sie sehen:
PC-Experience Reviews : | Lian Li PC-7FNWX Midi Tower​


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Zu den Abstandshaltern...9 Abstandshalter waren/sind verbaut. Hast du auch die gleiche Anzahl an Schrauben eingedreht? (Dann kann ausgeschlossen werden, dass ein Abstandshalter evtl. an der Unterseite des Motherboards anliegt, an der keine Verschraubung vorgesehen ist).


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Uff..gute Frage..das prüfe ich heute Abend auch nochmal..


----------



## STSLeon (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Wußte garnicht, dass Lian Li, die schon im vorraus verschraubt. Würde aber auch so auf das Board als Fehlerquelle tippen. Deine 560Ti ist schon von Werk aus übertaktet oder? Wenn ja versuch es mal mit den normalen Werkseinstellungen. BFBC 2 ist extrem zickig, wenn es um übertaktete Hardware geht.


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Das mit BFBC2 hat sich wie gesagt hoffentlich mit der CSAA und MSAA Geschichte erledigt. Bislang hatte ich keine Whitescreens oder sonstige Probleme beim zocken.

Die Bluescreens treten am häufigsten auf wenn der PC nach dem hochfahren frisch auf der Windows Oberfläche ist. Ich glaube wenn ich dann noch schnell was öffne wie z.B. Firefox, bevor alle Prozesse im Hintergrund fertig geladen sind, erhöht sich die Bluescreen Wahrscheinlichkeit gefühlt noch.

Wenn der PC erstmal läuft...läuft er...meistens zumindest..

Bei Games (wie gesagt lassen wir BFBC2 mal aussen vor ich vermute das war ein Fehler für sich) 
werde ich des öfteren auf den Desktop geworfen mit der Meldung das und das Spiel musste Beendet werden usw.

Getestete Spiele: Homefront und Crysis2
GTA 4 funktioniert wie gesagt überhaupt nicht. Das lustige hier es wird nicht beendet sondern würde Stunden vor sich hin ruckeln..

Ja leider verzweifel ich langsam an der ganzen Geschichte weil es sowas von überhaupt nicht greifbar ist. 
Mal gehts dann mal wieder nicht...aber Gott sei dank wird einem ja hier so freundlich mit immer neuen Vorschlägen geholfen, also Danke nochmal an alle hier Beteiligten. Ich glaub ich hätte das Teil sonst schon ausm Fenster geworfen


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Dann bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir den Fehler auch finden...
...bevor du die Kiste aus dem Fenster wirfst, gib bescheid, ich stehe dann unten und fange das gute Stück auf


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Was sagt denn die Ereignisanzeige und der Gerätemanager von Windows? Hier geht es wahrscheinlich um einen Treiber der unter Vista geht aber Win7 Problemchen macht.
Welche Treiber hast du von wo installiert? Ich habe z.B. alle vorher heruntergeladen und erst nach den Windows Updates installiert. Ist die SSD richtig eingestellt (da gibts n tool das glaub ich SSD Tweaker heisst)?
Fahre mal Minimalkonfig (nur Systemlaufwerk, ein RAM etc..). Stück für Stück die Komponenten hinzustecken und die SystemSSD mal an einem anderen Port betreiben. Ich tippe 
auf einen Treiber eines Controllers der quer sitzt (vllt JMBx oder Marvell??).
Wo wohnst du?


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Im Gerätemanager ist alles OK keine Ausrufezeichen oder sonstiges.

Ein Screen von der Ereignissanzeige reiche ich nach.

SSD hab ich keine.

In den Marvell ist bis jetzt nix drin.

Ich wohne in Heidelberg


----------



## Hübie (11. April 2011)

Oh dann hab ich mich mit der SSD verlesen. 
Heidelberg ist leider zu weit von Bremen, sonst könnt man dem gemeinsam nachgehen.
Hast du im BIOS mal alles deaktiviert was du nicht benötigst (z.B. IEEE1394, serieller Port, SATA controller etc..)?
Was mir noch einfällt: Check mal die HDD am anderen Rechner auf Fehler (nur um diese kategorisch auszuschliessen).

LG Hübie


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

@simpel1970

Screen ist da.

Sind die Marvell Hot-Plug fähig? Ich hab die jetzt mal Treiber installiert und umgestöpelst, hochgefahren und dann die Platte angeschlossen...er erkennt aber nix..

Edit: Ok nach ein paar Minuten kommt jetzt doch im Arbeitsplatz ein weiterer "lokaler DAtenträger" allerdings ist meine rote "Arbeits-LED" am Rechner jetzt dauer rot und oben im Arbeitsplatz luft in der Adresszeile der Balken grün voll..aber in einer sehr sehr langsamen Geschwindigkeit..und wenn ich auf diese Platte doppel Klicke passiert erstmal garnix..

Edit2: Also ich hab versucht Arbeitsplatz dann zu zumachen..kein Rückmeldung..I: Kann nicht geöffnet werden..
Dann hab ich neugestartet..jetzt kam ich auf die Platte und sogar in einen Ordner..aber als er versuchte die Vorschaubilder und Infos der Dateien zu laden gleiches Spiel....danach seh ich auch die Platte im Arbeitsplatz nicht mehr..

Über USB funzen die Teile wunderbar und mit den Bluescreens dürften sie nichts zu tun haben da ich sie ja nicht angeschlossen hatte weil es nicht ging ..jetzt hab ich auch noch zwei Baustellen 

Ich hab seit gestern mal nur einen RAM Riegel drin...bis jetzt noch keine Bluescreens allerdings muß das nicht unbedingt was heißen weil ich ihn ja nicht rekunstruieren kann..


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Hier mal noch 2 Screens der Ereignissanzeige..ich glaub zu den zeiten gab es auch Bluescreens..ich weiß aber euch net genau von was ich sonst noch nen Screen machen soll..das ist ewig lang die Liste..

Edit: Jetzt?!


----------



## Softy (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Die Links funktionieren nicht


----------



## Violator (11. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Jetzt sollten sie hoffe ich


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*



Violator schrieb:


> Screen ist da.
> 
> Sind die Marvell Hot-Plug fähig? Ich hab die jetzt mal Treiber installiert und umgestöpelst, hochgefahren und dann die Platte angeschlossen...er erkennt aber nix..


 
Ja, sie sind Hot-Plug fähig.
Irgendeine Verbesserung, wenn das/die optischen Laufwerke abgeklemmt sind (CD / DVD)?



Violator schrieb:


> Ich hab seit gestern mal nur einen RAM Riegel drin...bis jetzt noch keine Bluescreens allerdings muß das nicht unbedingt was heißen weil ich ihn ja nicht rekunstruieren kann..


 
Ok. Dann schau ma mal, wie das läuft.

Edit: Mache mal ein Screenshot von den Details der "mvs91xx" Meldungen (Marvell-Treiber) in der Ereignisanzeige.
Treten die Meldungen, nachdem du nun die aktuellsten Treiber installiert hast immer noch auf?


----------



## Violator (12. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Abklemmen des DVD wird heut Abend gemacht.

Screen wird dann auch nachgereicht allerdings wurden die Screens der Ereignissanzeige gestern nach installieren des Treibers gemacht.


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

Ok. Bis heut Abend...


----------



## Violator (12. April 2011)

*AW: 6 Jahre Aldi sind genug!*

So hier der Screen:

Es sind 2 Meldungen in der anderen (129) steht: Ein Zurücksetzen auf Gerät "\Device\RaidPort0" wurde ausgegeben.


----------



## simpel1970 (13. April 2011)

Alles nichts wirklich greifbares.

Schreib bitte mal auf, was du an Software installiert hast. Insbes. Systemsoftware (wie z.B. Tools von ASUS, TuneUp oder dergleichen).

Mache bitte auch ein paar Fotos vom Bios (insbes. von den Menüs "AI Tweaker", "Advanced -> CPU Configuration", "Advanced -> SATA Configuration" und "Advanced -> Onboard Devices Configuration").

Wichtiger wäre erst noch: Wie läuft der PC seitdem nur ein RAM Riegel drin ist? Wenn immer noch Probleme auftreten, hast du schon beide Riegel einzeln getestet? Wie ist die RAM Spannung im Bios eingestellt?


----------



## Violator (15. April 2011)

Guten Morgen!

So..hatte die letzten 2 Tage etwas viel um die Ohren. Jetzt schaff ich heut noch dann hab ich erstmal bis über Ostern Urlaub also hoffe ich mal etwas mehr Zeit zum testen zu haben.

An Systemsoftware hab ich eigentlich noch garnix installiert...

Fotos vom Bios folgen die Tage..

Neuster Stand:
Am Sonntag 10.04. hab ich beide RAM Riegel raus gemacht und dann einen wieder rein. Am Montag Abend hab ich dann den einen Riegel gegen den anderen ausgetauscht. Seit Di oder Mi hab ich jetzt wieder beide Riegel drin...bis jetzt kein Bluescreen..aber wie gesagt ich war auch nicht wirklich viel am Rechner also bin ich mal nicht alzu euphorisch.

Was mich momentan extrem nervt ist der Firefox 4 der stürzt dauernd ab..er hängt sich nicht auf sondern zack weg und das Fenster erscheint in dem man die Info an Mozilla leiten kann..

Vorgestern hatte meine Freundin über die ARD Seite sich die Serie Verbotene Liebe per Stream angeschaut..aufeinmal wird das Video Grün und ich seh wie unten die Meldung kommt das sich der Nvidia Treiber verabschiedet hat oO


----------



## simpel1970 (15. April 2011)

Teste das System etwas ausgiebiger, wenn nur einer der beiden RAM Riegel drin ist. Bleibt das System dann völlig fehlerfrei?


----------



## Hübie (15. April 2011)

Was sagt msconfig zu Interruptsharing? Probleme? Hast du, wie ich schon vorher schrieb, im BIOS alles unnötige deaktiviert?
Die RAMs hattest du doch gecheckt oder verwechsel ich das?


----------

